# Scotland timeshare + cruise



## escapeartist (Aug 25, 2018)

We're planning a Craigendarroch HGVC stay to be followed by a cruise--looking for suggestions.  We're interested in the Scottish islands, but also Norway, probably in June/July 2019.  Any and all suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Aug 25, 2018)

I'd look for cruises that start in either Southampton, Dover or Harwich England so that you can travel there by rail from Scotland.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 27, 2018)

I heard a complaint that the Channel or North Sea crossing was rough.
They suggested departing from Amsterdam or Copenhagen, instead.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 28, 2018)

Have you check the cruise critics website for this information.? There are several cruise lines sailing from Southampton to the Baltic area.
Cruise Critics website is liked TUG. This website only talks about cruising information and it is free to join.


----------



## Conan (Aug 28, 2018)

escapeartist said:


> We're planning a Craigendarroch HGVC stay to be followed by a cruise--looking for suggestions.  We're interested in the Scottish islands, but also Norway, probably in June/July 2019.  Any and all suggestions are appreciated.



Azamara has a Norway cruise, departs Oslo 7/1 ends in Edinburgh 7/17.

https://www.azamaraclubcruises.com/voyage/jr16u008/16-night-norway-midnight-sun-voyage


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 28, 2018)

Azamara is an outstanding cruise line. Their ships are small (less than 700 passengers on both of their cruise ships (The Journey & The Quest ); their onboard service is excellent and the food is awesome (that mean the food is 5 Star) IMHO.


----------



## TravelTime (Dec 10, 2018)

We did the Gaelic Explorers cruise with Windstar several years ago. It leaves from Edinburgh and ends in Dublin. It was fantastic. We took the late August cruise and we toured around England, Scotland and Ireland before and after. August is nice because it is the Edinburgh festival season. We were lucky and had perfect weather too.

https://www.windstarcruises.com/cruise/northern-europe/gaelic-explorers/?id=194&sid=3077


----------

